# TTF is not my cup of tea...



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

It works. My complaint is that the time it takes me to get the bands straight and ready to shoot is far greater than an OTT. This eliminates the quick shots I often rely on. Anyone else have this issue?

Admittedly, I own two TTF slingshots and have shot less than 100 shots through them so it might be a technique/practice issue.

I can shake my OTT's and straighten out the bands in a second, without looking. But that took 1000s of shots to dial in. Maybe y'all can enlighten me on how to do it with TTF.

On the upside they do aim nicely. I seem to hit what I shoot at.


----------



## LazyEyedSquinter (2 mo ago)

Yes. I then watched a video by Fowler [I think]. He ran his finger down the length of one of the twisted bands from fork to pouch and "viola" straight bands ready for next shot...no violent prolonged shaking required. I tried it and it worked...yes occasionally I needed to re-run the finger down the band to untwist it but generally it worked first time.

Maybe you already do this and it still takes too much time for the reload and quick shot?...[I can imagine you gotta be pretty quick for some of those critters!]

A while back I started to notce the same twist issue...I came to relate it to a particular noise I heard from the bands on the occasions it happened...and it still does occasionally...maybe related to a pouch hold or a small misalignment of bands [or even placement/misplacement of ammo if in a rush?] on release of shot?. I hear the noise look at the bands and there it is...bandset with many twists.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

If I am asked to step up to the line and take a shot at 33.3ft then I grab the TTF. I am comfortable making some minimal distance adjustments in a fixed target environment. However, stump shooting, hunting, or calling out random targets at random distances is when I pull out the OTT. I suppose somewhat similar in theory as a Olympic Archer setup vs a Bow Hunter/Stalker setup?


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

Agree 100% TTF works fine but I do get a little tired of the band untanging routine.
Actually prefer the aiming window on OTT as well.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

I have a moderate to severe slingshot addiction(2-300 shots a day). With that said, I would stop shooting slingshots, today, if I had to shoot only TTF and go back to burning gunpowder.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Interesting opinions . I shoot TTF with success .It all starts with proper balance between bands and ammo .You don't want to shoot with more band than needed .


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

A little off topic but that's a cool looking ttf NLS slingshot


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Slingshot28 said:


> A little off topic but that's a cool looking ttf NLS slingshot


I stand corrected!! This is in fact a NLS template. Apparently I printed too many out and got confused.


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

LazyEyedSquinter said:


> Yes. I then watched a video by Fowler [I think]. He ran his finger down the length of one of the twisted bands from fork to pouch and "viola" straight bands ready for next shot...no violent prolonged shaking required. I tried it and it worked...yes occasionally I needed to re-run the finger down the band to untwist it but generally it worked first time.
> 
> Maybe you already do this and it still takes too much time for the reload and quick shot?...[I can imagine you gotta be pretty quick for some of those critters!]
> 
> A while back I started to notce the same twist issue...I came to relate it to a particular noise I heard from the bands on the occasions it happened...and it still does occasionally...maybe related to a pouch hold or a small misalignment of bands [or even placement/misplacement of ammo if in a rush?] on release of shot?. I hear the noise look at the bands and there it is...bandset with many twists.


I too run a finger down the bands to straighten them out. It works well.


----------



## Show Me Slings (3 mo ago)

Yeah, I've tried TTF a few different times, and it always felt too fiddly for me, compared to OTT. A lot of folks love TTF, so I figured it was just me having problems. lol


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

For target shooting (aiming) at a fixed distance TTF is best (except I haven't practiced it enough).

For unknown range and quick target acquisition (instincrual shooting) OTT is best.

These are broad generalizations and like just my opinion, man.

Also y'all should know I am just plinker and think OTT on an ole natty is as classy as it gets in slingshots.


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Also y'all should know I think OTT on an ole natty is as classy as it gets in slingshots.
[/QUOTE]

I agree


----------



## 202 (4 mo ago)

For the past month or so I have been shooting OTT only. I prefer OTT.


----------



## Ger2020 (Apr 27, 2020)

Great pic I always enjoy your videos too, been a youtube subscriber for a while im timberlifter on there. 

I find that a pinch grip ttf is really intuitive for hunting for me as I spend a bit less time focusing on the angle of wrist slanting or finger bracing - its probably horses for courses though - everyone is different.

the twisty band thing may be partly muscle memory I don't notice it as much of an issue myself but i tend to shoot quite fat tapers short draw so maybe they are less inclined to tangle.


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Ger2020 said:


> Great pic I always enjoy your videos too, been a youtube subscriber for a while im timberlifter on there.
> 
> I find that a pinch grip ttf is really intuitive for hunting for me as I spend a bit less time focusing on the angle of wrist slanting or finger bracing - its probably horses for courses though - everyone is different.
> 
> the twisty band thing may be partly muscle memory I don't notice it as much of an issue myself but i tend to shoot quite fat tapers short draw so maybe they are less inclined to tangle.


It is likely a muscle memory issue for me. As I was shooting my Ott last night I started paying more attention to how I straighten bands and I do have a process I do without thinking or looking. A quick flip and run my finger down to the pouch put ball in pouch and pinch. I need to develop a similar process for TTF. 

Thanks for the sub! I appreciate your comments and feedback on my videos man!


----------



## Jld (3 mo ago)

All I know is OTT and I think I will just keep it that way.


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

I started shooting TTF this summer and I really like it. I shot myself in the hand on the second shot but since then no hand hits. Not sure why I like TTF, I just do. It seems easier to aim somehow. I am using my Scout XT in TTF mode.


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

David D said:


> I started shooting TTF this summer and I really like it. I shot myself in the hand on the second shot but since then no hand hits. Not sure why I like TTF, I just do. It seems easier to aim somehow. I am using my Scout XT in TTF mode.


Yeah I agree the aiming is real easy inside of 13 yards for me. Which is the majority of my hunting shots. 

When you need to stretch that distance it gets tricky. 

But man I'm not trashing TTF. If it puts food on your table go get it. I'm still learning this mysterious art. TTF might get me going after more practice. I'm still new at all of this.


----------



## 202 (4 mo ago)

202 said:


> For the past month or so I have been shooting OTT only. I prefer OTT.


I was switching back and forth between the two modes for a while, but I think that to get consistent, it would be best to stick to one method. OTT for now.


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

TTF it's fantastic up until you have to compensate for drop. At that point the sling and hand are blocking the view of the target. TTF was the first method I became proficient at. I'm a hunter at heart and the limitations of TTF ( in my hands, I know there many awesome shooters who hunt just fine with it) made me want to shoot ott. I gave up on the switch several times because I just couldn't get consistent accuracy with ott. I worked through it over a period of years until I finally got comfortable. I haven't shot TTF in about 5 years and I'm very happy and content with OTT.


----------



## LazyEyedSquinter (2 mo ago)

shooter452 said:


> TTF it's fantastic up until you have to compensate for drop. At that point the sling and hand are blocking the view of the target.


Definitely.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

A lot of shooters are hung up on never moving their anchor point and that works fine for them. With a bit of flexibility in aiming technique you can learn to shoot longer distances with TTF and always aim on target or just under (6 o'clock hold). At first this technique requires you to figure out the calibration but some personalities enjoy details (like I do). It might open up a new area of interest for your shooting.

We have seen ladder sights for many decades and they worked fine for the Win M94, M1917, Sharps and other rifles. For many years I have used my ear as a type of ladder sight. The ear is very sensitive to touch so it's easy to know when your thumb knuckle is in contact with the desired area on the tissue. I can shoot my TTF Mini-Taurus at 10-30 yards without a problem. This system might not work for you but you might enjoy trying it out. Below is a pic to roughly show how it works. You will have to figure out the calibration for your ammo weight and speed. I use the same method for extra long shots with OTT.


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

Northerner said:


> A lot of shooters are hung up on never moving their anchor point and that works fine for them. With a bit of flexibility in aiming technique you can learn to shoot longer distances with TTF and always aim on target or just under (6 o'clock hold). At first this technique requires you to figure out the calibration but some personalities enjoy details (like I do). It might open up a new area of interest for your shooting.
> 
> We have seen ladder sights for many decades and they worked fine for the Win M94, M1917, Sharps and other rifles. For many years I have used my ear as a type of ladder sight. The ear is very sensitive to touch so it's easy to know when your thumb knuckle is in contact with the desired area on the tissue. I can shoot my TTF Mini-Taurus at 10-30 yards without a problem. This system might not work for you but you might enjoy trying it out. Below is a pic to roughly show how it works. You will have to figure out the calibration for your ammo weight and speed. I use the same method for extra long shots with OTT.
> 
> ...


Perfect.
Just like "face walking" in archery.
Works great.


----------

